# Sit in VS Sit on Top Fishing YAK?????



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I am selling my two non angling 10' yaks and want to get new one. I was wondering the pros and cons on SOT VS SIK. Maybe get one of each or two of one. Any insight on the two on vs the other and model suggestions? Also it does not have to be a fishing yak.I can mod it.

Here is link for the ones im selling.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=205830


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

For me the pros of the sit on top are:

Ease of entry and exit
Freedom of movement
Dry storage, and cargo capacity in general

I get in and out of the yak a lot, and the sit on top style is much easier at least for me to that. I also don't like being stuck in a cockpit like in a sit in.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Riverjam said:


> For me the pros of the sit on top are:
> 
> Ease of entry and exit
> Freedom of movement
> ...


I have a sit in and have zero issues getting in and out. To me a sit in is more stable and a far less chance of tipping it and getting wet. I literally have no idea of how I could turn my kayak.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I really like being able to move freely on my SOT. I can sit side saddle and fish off the side, I can fish out front, or even stand up and fish if I want to. The amount of storage is really nice too.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I may get one of each lol or sot. Can anyone recommend kayaks for fishing? Budget is 400 and under

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

$328 for my trip angler 10- it's a sit in though-only kind I use.


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

different pic


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I picked up my field & stream eagle talon at dick's for $400. It's a pretty nice SOT.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I gotta sell my two pelicans first. Im asking 400 for both. Heres a link to the ad
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=205830.

Think Ill get an old town


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

JOJOFLY said:


> $328 for my trip angler 10- it's a sit in though-only kind I use.


Where did you get it for that price?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOJOFLY (Jan 12, 2011)

Dicks-----was not one that was on sale the day I went in,but employee telling me wrong price and 3 other employee blunders when asking about the kayak got me a face to face with the store manager who honored the wrong info from employee- He ate $200 on what the correct retail was on the Yak.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Do a search, we have beaten this horse more than once the last year. 



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> To me a sit in is more stable and a far less chance of tipping it and getting wet. I literally have no idea of how I could turn my kayak.


?
The best part of a SOT it the fact that they are much more stable. Sit in kayaks are easy to roll over, that is why there is a tech to roll them back over. A large number if first time yakers eat water in sit in yaks, Iv watched and laughed. Im almost 300 lbs and I im sure I would fall off my SOT before it would ever tip over.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

rustyfish said:


> ?
> The best part of a SOT it the fact that they are much more stable. Sit in kayaks are easy to roll over, that is why there is a tech to roll them back over. A large number if first time yakers eat water in sit in yaks, Iv watched and laughed. Im almost 300 lbs and I im sure I would fall off my SOT before it would ever tip over.


Meh, thats more for white water style boats, and or touring boats.WW boats for obvious reasons, and touring boats just because they arent very wide to start with. If you find out a way to dump anything better made than the Vapor style boats, you messed up and the stability of the boat had very little to do with it. There are a lot of good rec boats out there in the sit in style that are very good fishing paltforms.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

All depends on hull style, what's on top just for looks....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

What Galloway said. My Vapor is way more stable than my SOT 'Cuda. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Center of gravity is important too. USMCG is always paddling up to me explaining why his hair is wet. 

In almost any SOT, you are going to be sitting higher above the water line than a sit in. While the view from up there may be nice, it can also lead to you finding out what it looks like down below the water line.

Combine that with what Stuck said about the hull....Most recreational and fishing sit-in kayaks are wide with bow to stern keels made for people who have never paddled one and are going to get in and feel completely stable. Tipping is bad for business.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I own and have fished from one of each and really enjoy fishing more from my SOT. Just more comfortable for a long day of fishing and I can carry more equipment with my crate on the back. If I'm looking for a nice leisure paddle or workout, I'll take out my Carolina 14, but for fishing, its gonna be my Ride 135 from here on out.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have decided to get a SOT, specifically a Hobie Outback. I have read a lot on them and watched many videos. They are very stable, I have seen videos of people standing up fighting Muskie in them and even duck hunting out of them. Thanks for all the help y'all.

Jeremy


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

enjoy the boat! That is one hell of a first yak! lol I hope to upgrade to a hobie soonish for flat water.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

It ain't my first but it will be my last lol. I had 2 pelicans and a old town. I am hoping to have the money after ice season. I figured I would spend the cash on something that I can do anything with and will last forever and I won't want to sell  

Jeremy


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

rustyfish said:


> ?
> The best part of a SOT it the fact that they are much more stable. Sit in kayaks are easy to roll over, that is why there is a tech to roll them back over. A large number if first time yakers eat water in sit in yaks, Iv watched and laughed. Im almost 300 lbs and I im sure I would fall off my SOT before it would ever tip over.


That's just wrong! I doubt that you ever compared the two. If you had, you would know better.--Tim


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow said:


> That's just wrong! I doubt that you ever compared the two. If you had, you would know better.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 66878


Tim is right. The only yak I have dunked in is my SOT Cuda. Not even close with the Vapor or Ascend. But I only weigh 220! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sit in or SOT? Ford or Chevy? Blue or Red?

They both have their places. I'll be getting a SOT this year for paddling Ohio streams, but I'll also never sell my Dagger Sit in for paddling east coast rivers.

Only advice I'd give you would be to consider how much that peddle drive system may limit you paddling on rivers...i.e. scraping bottom in the summertime. GREAT lake boats...not so much on the rivers.


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

What you buying Bubbagon?


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

FishingJunkie92 said:


> I have decided to get a SOT, specifically a Hobie Pro Angler 12 or Hobie Outback. I have read a lot on them and watched many videos. They are very stable, I have seen videos of people standing up fighting Muskie in them and even duck hunting out of them. Thanks for all the help y'all.
> 
> Jeremy


Nice boats and the only problem I would have with one of those is that it weighs twice as much as my 12ft. pescador and there's no way I could put that on the top of my car by myself.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

The way I see it both types can be very stable but either one can tip. Catch one on a rock in fast current and let it get sideways on you then tell me it won't tip. The difference to me would be trying to right a sit inside yak that's filled with water is much harder than turning over a sit on top.


----------



## FishingJunkie92 (Dec 31, 2010)

Bubbagon said:


> Sit in or SOT? Ford or Chevy? Blue or Red?
> 
> They both have their places. I'll be getting a SOT this year for paddling Ohio streams, but I'll also never sell my Dagger Sit in for paddling east coast rivers.
> 
> Only advice I'd give you would be to consider how much that peddle drive system may limit you paddling on rivers...i.e. scraping bottom in the summertime. GREAT lake boats...not so much on the rivers.



You can take the mirage drive out and put in a block and use paddles. I also have old town vapor. The Hobie will be nice for places like Punderson, Pymo, Ladue and other big inland lakes. I think I will be able to use the Hobie anywhere. Outback weighs about 75 pounds which is not much more than my vapor. So i will have both, my SIS is my OT Vapor and my SOT will be a Hobie Outback eventually.

Jeremy


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Sounds perfect. I'm jealous, man. That's a rockin' flat water boat!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

landarcjedi said:


> What you buying Bubbagon?


Coosa seems to fit my list of wants and wishes.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't forget to wear your swimming cap.


----------

